
Shellinabox - Project Hosting on Google Code - dfox
http://code.google.com/p/shellinabox/
======
kordless
I've implemented something similar in Loggly's shell based UI. One of the
things we needed to implement was dynamic content - images and graphs
alongside text content in the browser.

I was inspired by <http://goosh.org/>, which is a nice little command line
interface to Google.

~~~
dfox
Shellinabox is interesting for me mainly because it looks web-like (in
contrast to things like anyterm and ajaxterm) and presents normal pty device
on server side (and thus can run arbitrary interactive unix programs). Also it
is easiaer to deploy than anyterm and seems more reliable and faster than
ajaxterm (and also it is more flexible because it can pass used URL to service
that it wraps).

